# What did you get for Christmas



## cowchaser (Dec 25, 2008)

Well first and most important. I got to spend some wonderful time with my family and to see their faces when they opened their gifts. 

I received some money to buy myself a chuck. Just can't figure out if I should buy a barracuda or a supernova 2 while it is on sale at Woodcraft. If you have an opinion just let me know PLEASE. If I get the barracuda which model should I get.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 25, 2008)

cowchaser said:


> Well first and most important. I got to spend some wonderful time with my family and to see their faces when they opened their gifts.
> 
> I received some money to buy myself a chuck. Just can't figure out if I should buy a barracuda or a supernova 2 while it is on sale at Woodcraft. If you have an opinion just let me know PLEASE. If I get the barracuda which model should I get.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.


Barracuda 2, The only way to go for the money, I dont think I'd even trade it for a more expensive one if I had the money to do so.  IMHO!!!  http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC3000C.html


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Kids made out like bandits.  We get our presents when tax return comes back in Jan or Feb.  It was great to be around family.


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 25, 2008)

Definitely the Barracuda: You get a whole whack o' jaw sets for the same money as the basic Nova

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## stevers (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a phone call this morning that my BIL crashed his truck last night with his girlfriend and buddy in it. Hit a dead end in the desert and plowed into an embankment. Such an idiot. Their all OK. bumps and bruises and sore ribs. Probably drinking, he didn't say. Not the first time either.

Anyway,,,,,,,,,my wife got her G5 George Foreman grill. With 5 interchangeable grills. She has wanted it ever since she threw away the first one. The grills didn't come out and it was a nightmare to clean.

Now on to me,,,,,,,,,I made a couple of great sales in the last couple of weeks. This allowed me to order the jigs for my Tiger 2000. I ordered the Long Knife jig, the Pivoting Tool Rest and the oh so necessary Gouge jig. Merry Christmas to me. Oh and her of course. 

And "Merry Christmas" to all of you too.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 25, 2008)

Have no clue as we haven't opened any yet.  Wife is on Alter Guild a we have to be at church at 9:30 will open them when we get back and at Brother in Law's later this afternoon.  We have two Christmas Eve birthdays in our family so Christmas Eve is a Big birthday party.  We went over the BIL's last night for his birthday dinner.  Bologna and Cheese sandwiches and Pecan pie.  Over the years this has become a holiday tradition and has grown to about 25 friends and relatives this year my neice and her family, who's birthday is also on the 24th joined us.  After the celebration of these birthdays we all go to church and start the real celebration of Christmas.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## avbill (Dec 25, 2008)

*What I got for Christmas.*

We have a new minister in our church. She wanted to cancel the midnight service. And it was announced that the service was canceled.  This service has been a tradition in the church starting in 1950.  I raised enough cane within the congregation what the minister had to place the service back into the Christmas services . [  I'm not soft spoken type ]    

The mid night service was well attended with over 225 people  braving a Pacific Coast storm.  Several of the members of the church said thank you.  Yet the biggest thank you came from a non-church goer.  She thanked the ushers as the church was the only mid-night service in the city. of 400,000.   When the usher told me this story my face light up knowing that  the church service helped someone within the community to share Christ's birthday.

The ministers reason for canceling the service was that there was only 95 people the year before. Three college men, one being my son opened the mid night service with a Gregorian chant  This set the mood for a wonderful  service.   

My gift was seeing the faces of so many people light up with joy and love from the evening service.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yepper, The Pen Wizard arrived from Santa and a new Dremel from my son and DIL. New bench grinder from my daughter and SIL. Best gift though was my hand painted Christmas Tree ornament from my Granddaughter.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 25, 2008)

My son got me the lacquer spray kit I have been eyeing for a couple of months!  Off to the shop!


----------



## avbill (Dec 25, 2008)

By the way Jon  where is Bowie, in Maryland?


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 25, 2008)

MY wife said she gave me $100!  Than she said I spent it to buy her a necklace she has been wanting.  Must be true, she has a new necklace, I don not have the $100.  Darn I'm a nice husband!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 25, 2008)

avbill said:


> By the way Jon  where is Bowie, in Maryland?



half way between DC and Annapolis, 35 miles south of Baltimore


----------



## stevers (Dec 25, 2008)

PaulDoug said:


> MY wife said she gave me $100!  Than she said I spent it to buy her a necklace she has been wanting.  Must be true, she has a new necklace, I don not have the $100.  Darn I'm a nice husband!



So I guess that happens to other fellas huh. Good to know.


----------



## JWS Penworks (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a Beall Collet Chuck and the 18 piece collet set from 800watt.  My wife was good to me this year


----------



## JimB (Dec 25, 2008)

I must have been very good this year. LOML got me a Baraccuda 2 and the large flat jaws to go with it. She also got me a new cordless drill as my 17 year old cordless Makita has died and my HF one is having its problems.

We had Christmas dinner last night with friends at our house. They have 2 kids who opened some gifts at our house. It was a great evening.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 25, 2008)

We're having a tight christmas like many others, but I am very happy to have recieved from my wife a box of Alice's corian, and a piece of Taz myrle burl...got lucky last night too, which was good enough anyhow!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2008)

I got money from my parents which is what they do every year. Not sure just yet what I will do with that. My wife and kids got me a new pair of pajama pants which is what I wear when I am on the computer at home. very comfortable and always needed item. they also have a new laser guide for my drill press on order but it did not make it here on time. probably a good thing since I have so much more to be doing in my shop than playing with my drill press. The best gift of all is having all my children here and spending last night with my nephew and his family. He is being deployed to Iraq next month so we may not have him home next year for Christmas. We played Call of Duty on his 360 all evening. That is one hard game to play with someone that actually has training in tactics.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Dec 25, 2008)

Got my paint pot! Also got a gift card to Home Depot, so I'll go tomorrow for the hardware to hook it up.

Now, I want a correspondence course through Eugene on what to do with my new toy! 

Went to church last night with my sweetheart and my babies (9 and 11) and about fell apart. It was easily the most moving service I've ever been to in my life, and I WILL carry some of it into the whole New Year. 

Have a woderful Holiday all!

Dale


----------



## cdbakkum (Dec 25, 2008)

Bill Daniels, What a nice lettter, hang in there Bill and God Bless. Carl


----------



## markgum (Dec 25, 2008)

time with the family.
my dog got a LARGE chew bone.


----------



## markgum (Dec 25, 2008)

Good gor you Bill.
Merry Christmas



avbill said:


> We have a new minister in our church. She wanted to cancel the midnight service. And it was announced that the service was canceled. This service has been a tradition in the church starting in 1950. I raised enough cane within the congregation what the minister had to place the service back into the Christmas services . [ I'm not soft spoken type ]
> 
> The mid night service was well attended with over 225 people braving a Pacific Coast storm. Several of the members of the church said thank you. Yet the biggest thank you came from a non-church goer. She thanked the ushers as the church was the only mid-night service in the city. of 400,000. When the usher told me this story my face light up knowing that the church service helped someone within the community to share Christ's birthday.
> 
> ...


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 25, 2008)

cowchaser said:


> I received some money to buy myself a chuck. Just can't figure out if I should buy a barracuda or a supernova 2 while it is on sale at Woodcraft. If you have an opinion just let me know PLEASE. If I get the barracuda which model should I get.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.



I have a Barracuda 2 and just love it. I have both the flat jaws to add to it. I have used the heck out of it.


----------



## bkc (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a great gift.... another Christmas with the LOML. This will most likely be his last (not looking for pity or sympathy) so enjoying the time we've got.


----------



## stevers (Dec 25, 2008)

bkc said:


> I got a great gift.... another Christmas with the LOML. This will most likely be his last (not looking for pity or sympathy) so enjoying the time we've got.



You have a great attitude. I admire that. Hope I can be so strong if the situation arises. Good for you.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 25, 2008)

bkc said:


> I got a great gift.... another Christmas with the LOML. This will most likely be his last (not looking for pity or sympathy) so enjoying the time we've got.



Thank you.  That makes my Christmas, true spirit.  Treasure and cherish every day and you will have no regrets when there are no more.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 25, 2008)

Our church is involved in a mission that helps kids on the street in Toronto.  We put together packs with sleeping bags, mitts, toothbrushes etc.  The majority of these kids are on the street because it's safer there than at home.  We decided this year to put most of the money we would spend on ourselves towards that.  I still got a dozen pen kits 7mm Euros and a couple sierras.  Gave her some inexpensive jewelry (you know the type shiny and of absolutely no practical use)
Got to see our son on the weekend.  He managed to get back from Mexico where he was programming robots for one of the auto companies.  He absolutely hated it there and told his boss he would quit before going back.  The have sent him to another place in Kentucky where he starts Saturday, night shift of course.

Hope everyone has or had a good Christmas and a prosperous new year.


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 25, 2008)

One of the really cool, most excellent, totally appreciated gifts I received was a slab of Amboyna Burl that has to be at least 1.5 bf.... I sense some amazing pens in my future 

Merry Christmas, everyone

Gary


----------



## chriselle (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a lump of coal......  Literally..

Some new powdered sumi and a few more Urushi colors..:wink:


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 25, 2008)

chriselle said:


> I got a lump of coal......  Literally..
> 
> Some new powdered sumi and a few more Urushi colors..:wink:



Chris,

Is any of your calligraphy on display online?

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## DocStram (Dec 25, 2008)

bkc said:


> I got a great gift.... another Christmas with the LOML. This will most likely be his last (not looking for pity or sympathy) so enjoying the time we've got.



Bonnie .... your words did not go unnoticed.  I was touched by your message.  Thank you for posting it.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 25, 2008)

Got to spend time with my partner and our two daughters. They youngest(14) made breakfast for all of us.  Now is it almost dinner and there is a fire in the fireplace, Grandma(91) is dozing in the chair and we're waiting for the brisket to finish and we'll have dinner.  So nice to spend time together.  That's the best gift of all.


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 25, 2008)

Four Saturday sessions with Nick Cook!  :RockOn:


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2008)

I was very lucky to receive a Beal Pen wizard and a 400XPR Dremel. 
I am very thankfull to have my wife of 44 years that is very understanding and supportive of my "habit"


----------



## Grizz (Dec 26, 2008)

Nothing to do with woodworking this year. My son's got me a Golfer's Putter Pool game.  Which I think is going to be a lot of fun with them.  We all went to our traditional movie on Christmas.  This year was Marley & Me.  Really funny... and we don't even have a dog to compare it to.

Family Time is/was the best of all things for Christmas.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 26, 2008)

Got a Worksharp 2000. Wanted the 3000 but the cost difference and weight via several methods was going to add $200. So, I told LOML it wasn't worth the extra. 

I sure do like it and it does in 2 to 3 minutes that which normally takes me 20 minutes. After getting my favorite chisel sharp, I honed it with the MM pad. I am setting it up next to the lathe with the 6000 MM sanding pad on it for quick touches when turning. I will experiment between the 3600 and 6000 which does best for honing the chisels during the turning process.

In my "30 Pieces" pen, I had to turn it and apply finish without sanding, and that takes a SHARP edge.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 26, 2008)

I appreciate you guys and ladies that spoke of church and/or of your families. That is where our focus should be.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 26, 2008)

GaryMadore said:


> Chris,
> 
> Is any of your calligraphy on display online?
> 
> ...





Noooooo.....lol....no calligraphy.  I just torture plates and cups trying to get a handle on this type of finishing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 26, 2008)

Got a new laptop from LOML and spending Christmas with my kids and grandkids who came up from Texas is the best gift of all.
Bonnie your post tells it all about you, no pity from me just admiration!


----------



## dntrost (Dec 26, 2008)

Bonnie,
God bless you!  I admre your strenth and faith!  I surely hope when and if this time comes for me I too can let my faith get me through it.
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 26, 2008)

chriselle said:


> Noooooo.....lol....no calligraphy.  I just torture plates and cups trying to get a handle on this type of finishing.



Oops, my bad: I saw "powdered sumi" and leapt directly to "shodo"

Rei,

Gary


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 26, 2008)

I have bought soo many tools and turning related items this year, I didn't expect to get much.  I did though.

As far as turning related goes......

8" Woodcraft Slow speed grinder on the way

I got a 1/2 ton arbor press from HF for my pen assembly.  

I got some things from CSUSA also.

10 brass and 10 nickel light pull chains for making, well, light pulls.

I got some salt and pepper shaker rubber bungs and tops for making S&P shakers.  

Add some magnetic rings for making paperclip trays.

I am glad I got these things because they will allow me to expand my horizons a bit and attempt some different types of projects. I look forward to it.

Some cash from a couple people which is going toward a 1/2" Thompson V gouge and a Vari-grind jig from a SNS on another forum.

The best part?  All except for the gouge and vari-grind came from LOML.  This means she listens, AND supports my habits!!!!!! Can it get much better than that?

Non-turning items included some Blu-Ray movies, NCAA 09 for PS3, a new wallet, a book, a digital barbecue thermometer, an electric roaster oven, a couple of shirts, and some other little things.  A very good year for me though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 26, 2008)

Christmas was good again this year.  Not in material things, but much more important in time together.. We got a huge box of steaks from Omaha Steaks from my son, a couple of checks from the wife's daughters and one from my daughter, plus one from the wife's step-mother.  

But since we were alone for Christmas again this year, we continued our tradition of going to a movie and having a Chinese Dinner.  The only places open to eat in Knoxville on Christmas day are Chinese and we have a pretty good one near the mall.  The wife and I enjoyed a great movie and meal and some great quality time together.


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey we do that too Chuck.  Me and LOML do the whole family thing with her side Christmas eve, and we do our gifts to each other Christmas morning, then my family late morning.  We then come home, watch a movie, and "enjoy" Chinese food for dinner.  Fa-ra-ra-ra-ra Ra ra-ra-ra


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 26, 2008)

My wife and I got to fly from Georgia to Seattle to spend Christmas with our son and his fiance and our daughter, her husband and two of our beautiful grandchildren (ages 2 1/2 and 4 1/2)  It was so wonderful to hear the scampering of running feet early on Christmas morning with two little ones yelling Santa came, Santa came at the top of their lungs.  It has been a simply wonderful Christmas.  Santa did bring me a couple of very nice pen turning related gifts as well.  A Drill Doctor 750 and a very nice diamond sharpening stone.  That being said, this Christmas goes down as one of the best because we have been so very Blessed with wonderful children and beautiful grandchildren to enjoy it with.

God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

I got exactly what I ordered.

I'll save what it is until I have it all set-up and running with examples.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a lovely Christmas with my wife and kids, I got a Sony Reader which I love, some new clothes, Joop aftershave which is the one I like and chocolate. Quality time with my to girls was the best gift as they are growing up so fast, where does the time go?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 27, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I got money from my parents which is what they do every year. Not sure just yet what I will do with that. My wife and kids got me a new pair of pajama pants which is what I wear when I am on the computer at home. very comfortable and always needed item. they also have a new laser guide for my drill press on order but it did not make it here on time. probably a good thing since I have so much more to be doing in my shop than playing with my drill press. The best gift of all is having all my children here and spending last night with my nephew and his family. He is being deployed to Iraq next month so we may not have him home next year for Christmas. We played Call of Duty on his 360 all evening. That is one hard game to play with someone that actually has training in tactics.


 
Daniel,
    Tell you nephew that I said thank you for serving. My family and I appreciate it very much. He should know that just like the other troops, he is appreciated and his sacrifices dont go un-noticed.

Merry Christmas
   Brian


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 27, 2008)

This Christmas was very nice for me because my son is old enough (18 mos.) now to understand he has presents and what to do with the paper. I was just very happy to get him a bunch of cool new toys.
I was also able to make my father a nice oak box with cocobolo splines that holds a pen, mag. glass, and letter opener all made from the same piece of cocobolo. My first box.. It came out ok, but I could see where I went wrong and I will fix it with the next one.

As for me, I got some gift cards to, grizzly, woodcraft, and hut. I also got a bunch of clothes, sneakers, and a 500gb external hard drive from my girlfriends parents.
Santa brought me a new Ryobi 10" table saw. The one I normally use is a contractor model craftsman which is nice, but in the garage. Garage is too cold to make cuts acurately and safely. I also got a few books, and some other odds and ends..
All-and-all I have to say this was a great Christmas.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 27, 2008)

Instead of giving us presents this year, my wife and I donated to several different institutions this year. First we bought a number of toys for "Toys for Tots" (organized by the USMC). Then we donated money to USACares
(http://www.usacares.org/) - an organization that provides assistance to military families that financially struggle. And finally we made a donation to Best Friends Animal Society (http://www.bestfriends.org/). 
We have pretty much everything we need, I have no space in my shop for a new toy, and there a many that are in need - humans and animals. We live a good life and we like to help out when we can. I guess some of the money I made this year with pens was well spend for the causes listed above.
Well, today I take my wife shopping - she says that there always good buys after the holidays - hope she is right.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 28, 2008)

As I spend my money on my hobbies, this year my family including LOML gave me clothes which I needed for going to Church and other functions requiring something other than Levi's and sweatshirts or Tshirts.  Being retired I find no need to be fashion plate. 1 pair of slacks, a white shirt and a tie and sport jacket is enough for me.

Had a great time with family on Christmas Eve and Day.  It was a little quieter this year but still an enjoyable holiday.  

Didn't get any gift cards and I actually went out and shopped for gifts to give  and only gave one gift card.  For some reason I decided that this year I would spend the time instead of taking the easy way out with the gift card.  Now don't get me wrong I didn't fight the crowds.  Went out early as soon as the store would open.  Did my resarch online so I knew what to get and where to get it.

Tom


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 28, 2008)

Me and my bro got a basketball hoop.


----------



## intillzah (Dec 28, 2008)

I got nothing, but then again.  I didn't ask for anything......


----------



## Rcd567 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lost my Mom last year right before Christmas and I couldn't get into the spirit.  This year was good...different but good.  I got a lathe and drill press.  My bride got a laptop.  The kids are all grown and seem to only want money so that's pretty easy.  No grandkids yet.

Life is pretty good.


----------

